# Odd buds



## Kgrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey everyone. New to growing in fact this is my first grow. My plant is showing its into flowering, strain is magic melons from Humboldt seeds autoflower -feminized . Using sensi bloom a and b for nutrients along with overdrive and flawless finish towards the end, growing in a soil medium, in a green house outside.Anyways I've asked a few friends who grow about this swirly bud formation and little yellow flowers and they found it to be unusual. The lower buds on the plant look more normal. No nodes on the plant at all to say it was herm or male. Was hoping someone here new  what's going on or if this is a normal?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hola Kgrow and welcome aboard.

Without photos it is difficult to come up with an explanation.
But from your description , it sounds like a case of Whorled phyllotaxy.

Nothing to worry about. I’ve had AK-47’s do this.


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks for the Info here's some pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Kgrow said:


> , t
> Thanks for the Info here's some pictures


Make sure to take lots of pictures 
I have never seen a cannabis plant do this before he spirals yes but the yellow flowers Nope Pretty Kool


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2021)

Got to wonder what the hell that's been crossed with. I have never seen a pot plant look like that. Hummm
I personally don't think that's Weed. Just my opinion.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Got to wonder what the **** that's been crossed with. I have never seen a pot plant look like that. Hummmge indeed
> I personally don't think that's Weed. Just my opinion.


Very strange indeed


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2021)

That's not pot. It's Rag Sumpweed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

Kgrow said:


> Thanks for the Info here's some pictures




those pictures do not look anything like the first pictures

what is  going on?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That's not pot. It's Rag Sumpweed.
> 
> View attachment 276304


Dont think thats the same the flowers are on the other plants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Can not wait for a smoke report


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 1, 2021)

I'd like to see pics of the whole plant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Kgrow said:


> Thanks for the Info here's some pictures


Kgrow
Did that plant have any leaves shaped like a pot leaf should look?
ie:


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks to be a heavy male but as I stated before I'd like to see the whole plant


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)

The 1st and 3rd post is not fking Marijuana. Its Sumpweed. Google the 1st Pic and you will see. No way i would ever believe thats weed even if i didnt google it.

giant sumpweed, Cyclachaena xanthifolia (Asterales: Asteraceae) - 5371334 (invasive.org)


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2021)

@*Kgrow*, Don't know it you are fargin with us or you paid $2000 for a pack of 25. Either way this is amusing. Please fill us in.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Got me Sumped


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

nm


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Make sure to take lots of pictures
> I have never seen a cannabis plant do this before he spirals yes but the yellow flowers Nope Pretty Kool


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Got to wonder what the **** that's been crossed with. I have never seen a pot plant look like that. Hummm
> I personally don't think that's Weed. Just my opinion.


Crazy I bought it from a store, maybe bad genes


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That's not pot. It's Rag Sumpweed.
> 
> View attachment 276304


Thanks i had no idea weird I bought these seeds from what I thought was a good company


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That's not pot. It's Rag Sumpweed.
> 
> View attachment 276304


Thanks i had no idea


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 2, 2021)

that is a weed but not the one you want.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Thats not weed like Hopper said


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2021)

That fking sucks my friend. Im sorry you got screwed. If you want good beans click on the Seed company at the top of the page.


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Kgrow
> Did that plant have any leaves shaped like a pot leaf should look?
> ie:
> View attachment 276321





pute said:


> @*Kgrow*, Don't know it you are fargin with us or you paid $2000 for a pack of 25. Either way this is amusing. Please fill us in.....


Bought branded seeds Humboldt from a licensed store in Canada. Kinda annoying if I got bad genes


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 2, 2021)

1sickpuppy said:


> I'd like to see pics of the whole plant.


I'll take some more pics


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

tAKE IT BACK TO WHERE YOU BOUGHT THE SEEDS AND GET YOUR MONEY BACK


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 4, 2021)

Kgrow said:


> I'll take some more pics


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Magic Melon my ace. Thats fked up to buy seeds that are not Pot. I would be pissed. Why you still growing it?


----------



## Trfsrfr (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm surprised this wasn't noticed by week one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Its there 1st time to grow is my understanding. Probably has never seen a pot plant growing. Then again maybe they are fking with us.


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Magic Melon my ace. Thats fked up to buy seeds that are not Pot. I would be pissed. Why you still growing it?


I just stopped. New to growing has no idea this wasn't pot till this forum helped me out. I'm now taking it up with the company who I bought from


----------



## Kgrow (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for help everyone in diagnosis of this not being a pot plant at all. I'm now taking it up with the place I purchased the seeds and the lp of the seeds, aswell here a picture of the seeds, for those that were curious


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Those do look like cannabis seeds
Weird


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

Those ppl need their ass kicked. I hate mother fkers like that.


----------

